# WoodChester Mansion



## sureshank (Apr 4, 2018)

This is a place i've been to a few times as i have friends who live on the grounds now i know its not necessary abandoned but i thought you guys would appericate the architecture of this stunning gothic unfinished mansion the photos are from a year ago and some from a few days ago 


The History 


Woodchester Mansion is an unfinished, Gothic revival mansion house in Woodchester Park near Nympsfield in Woodchester, Gloucestershire, England. It was formerly known as Spring Park.

The mansion was abandoned by its builders in the middle of construction, leaving behind a building that appears complete from the outside, but with floors, plaster and whole rooms missing inside. It has remained in this state since the mid-1870s.

The mansion's creator William Leigh bought the Woodchester Park estate for £100,000 in 1854, demolishing an existing house on the site known as "Spring Park", which had been home to the Ducie family.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodchester_Mansion link if your interested in reading more about the mansion 




the pictures 


woodchester mansion by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Woodchester mansion by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Woodchester mansion corrdior by kurt roberts, on Flickr



woodchester mansion basement by kurt roberts, on Flickr



woodchester mansion by kurt roberts, on Flickr




woodchester mansion by kurt roberts, on Flickr




woodchester mansion by kurt roberts, on Flickr




woodchester mansion by kurt roberts, on Flickr




woodchester mansion by kurt roberts, on Flickr




woodchester mansion by kurt roberts, on Flickr




woodchester mansion by kurt roberts, on Flickr




woodchester mansion by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Apr 4, 2018)

Fantastic photos, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice photographs. It's nice to see the building is being looked after and preserved.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 5, 2018)

Wow! Some lovely architectural features pushing my buttons there.


----------



## Old Wilco (Apr 7, 2018)

Stunning! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 8, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------

